# CES2008: DirecTV HD DVR Pro



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Attached is the scanned document about the HD-DVR PRO

You can see the rack mounting equipment in the first picture (which is included with the unit).

In a nutshell - HR21 on steroids.

PDF File (1.6mb)


----------



## thewavgod (Jan 27, 2007)

Hmmmm with the name Pro, I would have thought there would be a lil more to it than the few things it list that differ from the standard HR21 along with its just flashy clothes 

Like maybe a third or fourth tuner, and a lot more recording space!? 

All in all, it is purty


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

thewavgod said:


> Hmmmm with the name Pro, I would have thought there would be a lil more to it than the few things it list that differ from the standard HR21 along with its just flashy clothes
> 
> Like maybe a third or fourth tuner, and a lot more recording space!?
> 
> All in all, it is purty


I agree a 3rd or 4th tuner would have been great. I do like the 100 hours of recording time though


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I think the pro aspect really refers to the unit's better cooling, rackmountability and increased capacity.


----------



## themorg (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey Earl. Do they say if this will be offered as an upgrade option to current HR20 customers? We have 2 that we would be happy to swap out. 

I realize we could do eSATA for more recording space, but, my wife would not be big on that. Doubling the recording space is a least a step in the right direction.

Thanks for all the reporting from CES!


----------



## cover (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm intrigued by the idea of optical HDMI. If it can handle a 200m cable, it would be handy for distribution to different rooms. Maybe I'm behind the times, but I've never seen a device with an optical HDMI input.

So, is there a converter availabe to go from optical to a standard HDMI cable for input into a TV or AV receiver?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

From what I know... it is targetted at a $599 price point.
I have heard both, it will be leased and/or owned... So I am trying to get definitive on that.

As for "upgrade" I am sure it will be an option, but at an of course elivated price.

Not sure what it will be to upgrade from an HR2* to an HR2* PRO


----------



## Thaedron (Jun 29, 2007)

Good stuff!


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Nothing really pro about this. I too wish it would come with a 3rd or 4th tuner then maybe I'd consider buying one.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

So let me get this straight. Just like the regular HR21, this Pro version does not have an OTA Tuner, right? If so, will it be compatible with the AM21?

Which leads to another question, if it will work with the AM21, is the HD DVR Pro the same width as the AM21? (So they will look in-line stacked to one another).

And again, if that's the case are there/will there be rack ears available for the AM21 or do you think there will be an AM21 PRO version coming out instead.

Sorry for all the silly questions, but all of my components are rack mounted and I wanted to know all of the available options. 

It's so much easier and convenient when components already have rack ears installed. It looks so much neater in the rack. Another option is to get rackshelves with custom faceplates, but at $167 apiece, they are little pricey.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

This is a very nice higher-end unit, with expanded connectivity, storage, improved materils such as gold contacts, and a few other mice extended features.

This is a super piece of electronics that will fit in well an a Home Theater rack or near similar high-end components.

Kudos.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Attached is the scanned document about the HD-DVR PRO
> 
> You can see the rack mounting equipment in the first picture (which is included with the unit).
> 
> ...


Did they give an MSRP? Or ballpark figure?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DBSNewbie said:


> Did they give an MSRP? Or ballpark figure?


~$600 is what it is expected to be at


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DBSNewbie said:


> So let me get this straight. Just like the regular HR21, this Pro version does not have an OTA Tuner, right? If so, will it be compatible with the AM21?
> 
> Which leads to another question, if it will work with the AM21, is the HD DVR Pro the same width as the AM21? (So they will look in-line stacked to one another).
> 
> ...


It does not come with ATSC tuners...
And the AM21 can/will work with it eventually....

I will have to ask (But I suspect), that they could easily have an AM21-PRO version, that will be rackable along with it. (since it would just be a case change).


----------



## Steve Robertson (Jun 7, 2005)

Earl,
How is the PQ on this thing?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Other then nicer looks, does this really buy you anything over an HR21 with an upgraded HDD?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Steve Robertson said:


> Earl,
> How is the PQ on this thing?


If it was hooked to the display right above it (couldn't tell since all the wires disappear into the wall).

It is just as good as our HR20/21 systems...

The unit is basically an HR21 on steroids...

The PRO ... is more of PRO-SUMER rather than PRO-FESSIONAL


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

phat78boy said:


> Other then nicer looks, does this really buy you anything over an HR21 with an upgraded HDD?


The optical HDMI...
The included/standard RACK options
Improved Cooling (it has two case fans).
Few other things...

But in all honesty, it is an HR21 on steroids.


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

Hey guys these are going to be in extremely short supply. In my last meeting with DirecTV the message was that this will be for high end consumer electronics and home theater type companies. I'm trying to get better info on exactly how many I can even allocate to independent retailers which will give me a better idea as to what will be available to folks that want them outside of the custom home consumers. If I get a clearer answer I'll make a post ASAP.


----------



## mulesqb (May 23, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The optical HDMI...
> The included/standard RACK options
> Improved Cooling (it has two case fans).
> Few other things...
> ...


Earl - What is Optical HDMI?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

So does it use the same chipset as the HR21 or did they use a faster/higher end set?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

mulesqb said:


> Earl - What is Optical HDMI?


It basically gives you more cable length then a regular HDMI port would. Regular HDMI is good to around 100 feet. Optical is good to 100 meters. All other features are the same.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I really got the feeling that the DIRECTV people were very pleased with the decision to include optical HDMI, this will really simplify the kind of installations this thing is designed for.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

I'll probably end up with one of these with the OTA add on in my main setup. I couldn't see myself replacing all my HR20s with a HR21 Pro.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I really got the feeling that the DIRECTV people were very pleased with the decision to include optical HDMI, this will really simplify the kind of installations this thing is designed for.


I very much agree. Adding repeaters can get very messy. Most DirecTV boxes though are right next to the receiver. Its the receiver that usually needs the long runs to the TV/projector.


----------



## VeniceDre (Aug 16, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> I very much agree. Adding repeaters can get very messy. Most DirecTV boxes though are right next to the receiver. Its the receiver that usually needs the long runs to the TV/projector.


I've never gone over 50ft HDMI on any system install myself but I worry about facing a longer run and having to deal with repeaters/extenders due to signal quality.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

Nice...

When can we expect this one to be available?


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

Still no DLB. Disappointing.


----------



## wmschultz (Jul 18, 2006)

n3ntj said:


> Still no DLB. Disappointing.


Give it a rest. :nono2:


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

wmschultz said:


> Give it a rest. :nono2:


But I want 3 tuners and TLB (Triple Live Buffers)!!


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

But on a serious note, I thought I read somewhere (on dbstalk somewhere to be more specific), that the HR21 Pro was supposed to output 1080p.
Based on the spec sheet, it goes to 1080i, same as my HR20.


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

OK, I confirmed these will be in extremely short supply when they come out, I can't even get any allocated for retailers who want to prepay now for them when they come in!


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> ~$600 is what it is expected to be at


Which leads to another question...

Will these only be available to commercial accounts?

If they are available to residential accounts, would they be covered by the current Protection Plan, or considering that it is a "PRO" model would there have to be any added monthly costs to the Protection Plan?

By the way, I read in an earlier post that the HD DVR Pro would be in limited quantity and will mostly be offered to high end retailers/ customers. Does this mean that those that are able to get them will have "white glove" customer service (a la Titanium Package) :grin:


----------



## lukep10 (Apr 13, 2007)

DBSNewbie said:


> Which leads to another question...
> 
> Will these only be available to commercial accounts?
> 
> ...


I'm trying to confirm some info on whether or not they are owned model (the info on this came from November and wasn't very clear)

Also, the pro will be available residential customers, but the majority of them will go into custom home theater type installations due to the special needs those jobs have i.e optical hdmi.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Availability... that is a question they would not answer. What they did say was, this was "intended" for the home theatre installer. I would not count on seeing them at Costco.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The optical HDMI...


This was a rather big yawn compared with previous mock-ups.

Does anything support optical HDMI? Have you guys seen it on any of the new displays? Most of the existing optical HDMI solutions involve two strands.


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

Has there been any talk of any expanded control ability for the unit? I see they did implement the RS232 port directly on the unit, but I know a lot of people in the high end installation market have been holding out hope that this unit would bring a more complete set of control codes for integrating these units.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

I think the idea with optical HDMI is that there is a device at the other end that converts the optical signal to "regular" HDMI.


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

When did DIRECTV get the ability to send you a specific model of HD DVR?


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

sbl said:


> I think the idea with optical HDMI is that there is a device at the other end that converts the optical signal to "regular" HDMI.


The way I've been told is it can be done two ways. You can buy two converter boxes and then run fibre cables between them is one. The other is if both devices support optical HDMI, you can use a special cable that will allow this without the converters. This is one of the only places I've seen on the net that sells these items. Fairly well known amonly local home theatre guys though.

http://industrialcomponent.com/opticis/m12000100.html


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

houskamp said:


> So does it use the same chipset as the HR21 or did they use a faster/higher end set?


I wanted to open it but was afraid of getting kicked out of the booth.


----------



## Radio Enginerd (Oct 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Availability... that is a question they would not answer. What they did say was, this was "intended" for the home theatre installer. I would not count on seeing them at Costco.


I got this impression as well. The average Costco, Best Buy or Circuit City customer would be turned off by the $599 MSRP and look towards the competitor.

Target market is the home theatre enthusiast that wants a rack mountable DVR with loads of record time.

PQ was comparable to the HR20 or HR21 in my opinion.
Earl said it best, it's an HR21 on steroids.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Radio Enginerd said:


> I got this impression as well. The average Costco, Best Buy or Circuit City customer would be turned off by the $599 MSRP and look towards the competitor.
> 
> Target market is the home theatre enthusiast that wants a rack mountable DVR with loads of record time.
> 
> ...


Great summary.

The target market you described is *ME.*  Really.

I just about have those kinds of capabilities now in my dedicated Home Theater, but the HR21 would be the frosting on the cake.

Steroids sold separately (legal ones).


----------



## Jeffro (Dec 24, 2006)

Is the HR21 going to get a price reduction? If so, how much will it be and when is it going to happen?


----------



## Duffinator (Oct 25, 2006)

Sweet, finally a DVR that's the same width as the rest of my equipment. Maybe I missed it but what size hd gives you 100 hours of HD recording? Maybe it's cheaper to just install a larger hd in my HR20-100.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

ATARI said:


> But on a serious note, I thought I read somewhere (on dbstalk somewhere to be more specific), that the HR21 Pro was supposed to output 1080p.
> Based on the spec sheet, it goes to 1080i, same as my HR20.


The 1080p inclusion in that very early information sheet (some 4 months ago)... was incorrect.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> in my dedicated Home Theater


you mean your home theater/bar/pool hall/bowling alley??


----------



## OverThereTooMuch (Aug 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The optical HDMI...
> The included/standard RACK options
> Improved Cooling (it has two case fans).
> Few other things...
> ...


Seems hard to justify the $400 price difference from the HR20/21.

But I guess if you have the $$$ to afford a pro home theater install, you probably aren't too worried about it


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DBSNewbie said:


> Which leads to another question...
> 
> Will these only be available to commercial accounts?
> 
> ...


They will be available to anyone.... dependent on supply.

The PRO is for PRO-SUMMER, not necessarily PRO-FESSIONAL

I don't know if it will have an impact to the Protection Plan cost.

It wouldn't surprise me if they are limited quantities at first...
They have not faired well historically, in niche products (the SAMSUNG FlipTop, Humax LCD, SAT-GO)

So they may tread carefully... but if it is a successfull, then I can see more be built)


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

OverThereTooMuch said:


> Seems hard to justify the $400 price difference from the HR20/21.
> 
> But I guess if you have the $$$ to afford a pro home theater install, you probably aren't too worried about it


Niche items like these, are often priced MUCH closer to their actual manufacturing costs...

Not saying that it will cost $600 to build it, or more then...

But yes.... when they have a product that caters to a crowd that is willing to spend more money for "what they want", then yes... they will charge what they expect the market/product will support.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

100 hours of HD is about double the HR20, so does that mean it has a 600g harddrive?


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

about 500gb I think.. thats what I have and it's pretty close..


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> you mean your home theater/bar/pool hall/bowling alley??


...and bathroom and snack bar...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

houskamp said:


> about 500gb I think.. thats what I have and it's pretty close..


Based on the hours, I calculated it may have a 750GB drive in it, based on some old notes I had to do the calculation...

But someone else, I'm sure, has the specific formula to figure it out exeactly.


----------



## bozzaj (Nov 29, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Based on the hours, I calculated it may have a 750GB drive in it, based on some old notes I had to do the calculation...
> 
> But someone else, I'm sure, has the specific formula to figure it out exeactly.


I've always looked at the space as such:

Tivo SD was 1GB per 1 hour of programming. Since both just store the actual stream, both the Tivo and the HR20 should use the same amount of space for SD.

So, if an HR20 is 200 hours SD, the system much set aside around 100-120GB for its own use. 50 hours MPEG4 HD, so 4GB per 1 hour MPEG4 HD.

400 hours SD, 100 hours MPEG4 HD would be 400GB plus the extra reserved space. That would be a 500GB hard drive.

Of course, I'm sure someone with a 750GB attached to their HR20 could give us a better figure.


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I think the pro aspect really refers to the unit's better cooling, rackmountability and increased capacity.


and not the s-video port on the back? :eek2:


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

phat78boy said:


> The way I've been told is it can be done two ways. You can buy two converter boxes and then run fibre cables between them is one. The other is if both devices support optical HDMI, you can use a special cable that will allow this without the converters. This is one of the only places I've seen on the net that sells these items. Fairly well known amonly local home theatre guys though.
> 
> http://industrialcomponent.com/opticis/m12000100.html


Please don't tell me this $600 piece needs a $2,000 cable to work.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

jacmyoung said:


> Please don't tell me this $600 piece needs a $2,000 cable to work.


lol. While those aren't the cables I've seen used, the cables they used were close to 900$ for a 100 meters. This solution is very high end and that price is a drop in the bucket for the theatre setups they are put in. The general public does not need 300 feet of HDMI cable. This is not a 9 seat home theatre setup, this is most likey a very big setup. I would think 30 seat and up.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

I got some basic information about the HDMI extender over optical as there is no HDMI standard for optical yet:
1) 400M is the spec limit on distance.
2) They use Multimode fibre in a bi-directional communication
3) The unit ships with a optical to HDMI converter (that I think gets power from the set)

In the Samsung booth, they had the HR21pro also on display; it used a short run of fibre to show off the technology. 

The technology is licensed from Owlite, btw.

Along the same lines, Monster was showing a prototype of an HDMI extender that takes regular HDMI, converts to fibre, then converts back to HDMI. Both units, in the prototype at least, have a separate power supply to drive the units.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

Duffinator said:


> Sweet, finally a DVR that's the same width as the rest of my equipment. Maybe I missed it but what size hd gives you 100 hours of HD recording? Maybe it's cheaper to just install a larger hd in my HR20-100.


I agree, just put a bigger HD in the 21's.

And for $600.00 I can buy 3 HR21 (now that they're $199) and be able to record 6 things at once and have 150 hours of HD recording time, and once MRV comes out they'll be link together. 

Not really impressed.


----------



## Bluto17 (Jan 31, 2007)

bozzaj said:


> I've always looked at the space as such:
> 
> Tivo SD was 1GB per 1 hour of programming. Since both just store the actual stream, both the Tivo and the HR20 should use the same amount of space for SD.
> 
> ...


Your numbers look good. I can get approximately 150 hours of MPEG4 recorded on my 750GB drive.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> The optical HDMI...
> The included/standard RACK options
> Improved Cooling (it has two case fans).
> Few other things...
> ...


Well, the few other things I see are the Control ports, both RS232 and IR input. Very nice for custom installs.
These two things, along with the optical HDMI are probably the biggest things making it a "PRO" unit.


----------



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

What is the switch (between the HDMI optical and HDMI out) for?


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

For those of you not impressed with this unit, don't forget about the rack ears. While this won't affect most folks, for others this saves $150. That's what a Middle Atlantic custom rack shelf would cost a customer in a home installation.

Pro is the right word for this unit, with the HDMI optical output and the rack ears.


----------



## mulesqb (May 23, 2007)

phat78boy said:


> It basically gives you more cable length then a regular HDMI port would. Regular HDMI is good to around 100 feet. Optical is good to 100 meters. All other features are the same.


Thanks - yesterday was the first time I ever heard of it. Does it connect to an HDMI port and a an optical port?? Benn searching on the net an have found very little info.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Lee L said:


> Well, the few other things I see are the Control ports, both RS232 and IR input. Very nice for custom installs.
> These two things, along with the optical HDMI are probably the biggest things making it a "PRO" unit.


I asked about the IR cable input as well as RS232 and I was told it was compatible with a variety of high-end control systems already.They did not think it was possible to run a 1/8" - 1/8" cable from a slingbox and have that work.



EricRobins said:


> What is the switch (between the HDMI optical and HDMI out) for?


Because (if I understood them) you can only use one at a time.


----------



## arob (Dec 1, 2007)

Very underwhelming. Add a larger hard drive to your HR20/21 and you've gotten 90% of the pro. Nice looking but hardly worth the price. If you need a long HDMI run you can buy optical yourself cheaper.

I was hoping the pro would be the media center D* had a mockup of a few years ago. One high powered box with 6-8 tuners and the satellite boxes to go out to all displays.


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

theratpatrol said:


> I agree, just put a bigger HD in the 21's.
> 
> And for $600.00 I can buy 3 HR21 (now that they're $199) and be able to record 6 things at once and have 150 hours of HD recording time, and once MRV comes out they'll be link together.
> 
> Not really impressed.


You mean you can lease three HR21's? If the $600 price tag is how much to OWN it, that is not bad at all.

But I agree it should have more power, like TB storage, 4 tuners or even the ability to output two HD feeds through two HDMI ports which will make the optical HDMI a lot more sense, price can be higher, it is expected of a PRO.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

jacmyoung said:


> You mean you can lease three HR21's? If the $600 price tag is how much to OWN it, that is not bad at all.


There's almost no harvestable value in owning this equipment vs leasing it. It's just some kind of peace of mind thing. I intend to use my equipment until it's obsolete so owning it would give me absolutely no additional benefit.


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't get it - what's the big deal here? Seems like the #1 thing it has on the HR21 is a bigger hard drive. esata - solved! So why is this thing such a big deal. Really, not trying to bash, I just don't see it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Actually, Sirshagg, you understand perfectly. This is a targeted product for people who want to rackmount an HR21. There are cool features but this is not a product for everyone, and it's not intended to be the super-cool media center that some people want. 

I have seen people rebuild cable and satellite equipment for rackmounting, and this is a solution for people who would use that sort of equipment but don't want to break their leases or customer agreements.

For what it is, it is a very solid looking piece of gear.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Actually, Sirshagg, you understand perfectly. This is a targeted product for people who want to rackmount an HR21. There are cool features but this is not a product for everyone, and it's not intended to be the super-cool media center that some people want.
> 
> I have seen people rebuild cable and satellite equipment for rackmounting, and this is a solution for people who would use that sort of equipment but don't want to break their leases or customer agreements.
> 
> For what it is, it is a very solid looking piece of gear.


I know just the perfect place for the first one.....


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> I asked about the IR cable input as well as RS232 and I was told it was compatible with a variety of high-end control systems already.They did not think it was possible to run a 1/8" - 1/8" cable from a slingbox and have that work.
> 
> Because (if I understood them) you can only use one at a time.


Now if only this "compatibility" was expanded a bit, we would be all set.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

CrestronPro said:


> Now if only this "compatibility" was expanded a bit, we would be all set.


As in what way?


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> As in what way?


There are a few basic commands missing from their control set - the primary one being the ability to tell which of the two tuners is currently being displayed.

Also would be nice to be able to pull guide info, more info on the current channel being displayed such as the current program name, description, etc., as well as some more advanced playlist controls.

I have a number of customers who really would like us to be able to take the on screen information they see, and replicate much of that on their really expensive touch screen systems. I realize it's something 98% of the DirecTV subscibers would never need or use, but since they are marketing this as a Pro unit, there's always the hope that it would happen, as it is commonly requested in that market segment.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

CrestronPro said:


> There are a few basic commands missing from their control set - the primary one being the ability to tell which of the two tuners is currently being displayed.
> 
> Also would be nice to be able to pull guide info, more info on the current channel being displayed such as the current program name, description, etc., as well as some more advanced playlist controls.
> 
> I have a number of customers who really would like us to be able to take the on screen information they see, and replicate much of that on their really expensive touch screen systems. I realize it's something 98% of the DirecTV subscibers would never need or use, but since they are marketing this as a Pro unit, there's always the hope that it would happen, as it is commonly requested in that market segment.


I can see a major usage for the 2nd one....
But what would the purpose be for the 1st one...


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

EricRobins said:


> What is the switch (between the HDMI optical and HDMI out) for?


It selects where the HDMI port or the HDMI extender via optical port is active. Since HDMI is a bi-directional, and there is only one port the switch selects which is active.

The fibre version extends to a dongle made by OWLink (I was given incorrect spelling yesterday) which converts the fibre signal to copper HDMI at the TV.

My understanding is the dongle ships with the unit.

For home use, the HR21pro might appear underwhelming. I could potentially see some home use if you want to build your media rack at a distance from the TV and want to use Fibre.

For sports bars, the HR21pro could definitely use the Fibre link very nicely. For other environs that might use the recorded data, the extra space will be handy too.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I can see a major usage for the 2nd one....
> But what would the purpose be for the 1st one...


It's needed for tuning the channels on the tuners. When you tell the HR2* to change channels, you need to include which tuner needs to be changed to the channel. They unfortunately left out a way for you to ask the unit which tuner is being viewed.


----------



## phat78boy (Sep 12, 2007)

If the HR21PRO comes with all the components for optical HDMI, it might actually be a bargin for the price they are charging.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

CrestronPro said:


> It's needed for tuning the channels on the tuners. When you tell the HR2* to change channels, you need to include which tuner needs to be changed to the channel. They unfortunately left out a way for you to ask the unit which tuner is being viewed.


Intresting.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

But, if one sends only numbers down the RS-232 line, the HR2x responds exactly the same way if a remote sent the numbers. It changes the currently viewed tuner.


----------



## CrestronPro (Nov 25, 2007)

Tom Robertson said:


> But, if one sends only numbers down the RS-232 line, the HR2x responds exactly the same way if a remote sent the numbers. It changes the currently viewed tuner.


Very true. That's the way I do it right now.

The problem is when you get into the complex touch panel controlled systems, you are sometimes "pressing buttons" without constantly watching the video on the screen after every press. As a result, if you accidentaly have a menu up on screen, and press the button to dial the channel for ESPN, it might or might not work when you just press "2" "0" "6" "Enter", where as if you can send the command to the HR2x directly saying "put your current tuner to channel 206", it would work beautifully.

Again, it's something most people will never use, but for those of us who would, it would be nice.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

They need to put in a status message.


----------



## Igor (Jan 3, 2005)

CrestronPro said:


> Very true. That's the way I do it right now.
> 
> The problem is when you get into the complex touch panel controlled systems, you are sometimes "pressing buttons" without constantly watching the video on the screen after every press. As a result, if you accidentaly have a menu up on screen, and press the button to dial the channel for ESPN, it might or might not work when you just press "2" "0" "6" "Enter", where as if you can send the command to the HR2x directly saying "put your current tuner to channel 206", it would work beautifully.
> 
> Again, it's something most people will never use, but for those of us who would, it would be nice.


Can't you simply send "EXIT" "2" "0" "6" "Enter" ?
To be really precise you may need to send EXIT two times in the beginning...


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Why no ATSC tuner?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Vitor said:


> Can't you simply send "EXIT" "2" "0" "6" "Enter" ?
> To be really precise you may need to send EXIT two times in the beginning...


Actually... There are some menu's you CANT exit out of...
For example, Sat Signal Strength, the EXIT button on the remote is useless.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2002)

mx6bfast said:


> Why no ATSC tuner?


Since the HR-21 hardware and software is designed to utilize an external ATSC tuner, it would probably be more trouble than it would be worth to add a built-in ATSC tuner.

Besides, why would DirecTV want to encourage you to watch for free what they can sell you?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Ryan said:


> Since the HR-21 hardware and software is designed to utilize an external ATSC tuner, it would probably be more trouble than it would be worth to add a built-in ATSC tuner.
> 
> Besides, why would DirecTV want to encourage you to watch for free what they can sell you?


Ouch. :eek2:  :lol:

Actually, its consistent with their overall decision to have OTA be optionally available only to those who want it, as opposed to building it into every DVR automatically (and costing more).

Please let's not go down the merits of OTA road again.

It is what it is, and it will remain this way.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

Ryan said:


> Since the HR-21 hardware and software is designed to utilize an external ATSC tuner, it would probably be more trouble than it would be worth to add a built-in ATSC tuner.
> 
> Besides, why would DirecTV want to encourage you to watch for free what they can sell you?


1) I understand that the 21 line does *not* have ATSC tuners.
2) Doesn't "Pro" usually mean the best of all options available, including what they haven't offered yet?
3) D* doesn't charge separately for OTA stations. You can't opt out.

I just thought that this line should support OTA.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Ouch. :eek2:  :lol:


Ouch to what, the fact that both points were wrong?


----------



## jlangner (Feb 3, 2007)

Wth would anyone pay $600 for this? It defintely isn't worth that if you already have an HR20, IMO. Not even DLB. Not wasting my $$ on it.


----------



## rjf (Mar 9, 2007)

i thought i read somewhere when this is going to be available but now can't seem to find it. is it feb? anyone know the release date?


----------



## MrKlaatu (Mar 8, 2007)

Are the ethernet ports on this gigabit?

Also, a pro unit (even pro-sumer) should output at 1080p, IMO.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mx6bfast said:


> Ouch to what, the fact that both points were wrong?


This:


> Besides, why would DirecTV want to encourage you to watch for free what they can sell you?


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> This:
> Besides, why would DirecTV want to encourage you to watch for free what they can sell you?


Again, where can I choose to opt out of not paying for locals?

Besides, I thought I read that if you had an HD stb you had to sub to HD Access. And does it say it on their commercials?

So if HD Access is required, and you get the HD LIL's automatically with your SD LIL's which is built into the base package, where would they provide it for free?


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

Asked better, why would DirecTv include the cost of adding an ATSC tuner when it cannot generate additional revenue for them?


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> I don't get it - what's the big deal here? Seems like the #1 thing it has on the HR21 is a bigger hard drive. esata - solved! So why is this thing such a big deal. Really, not trying to bash, I just don't see it.


I would say the biggest thing here is not the bigger drive, but the better cooling and native rack mount for HT rack rooms. Ask any CI and he will tell you the biggest issue with satellite receivers is that get fried in racks.

This device is not designed to go on a shelf under your TV. Instead it, or multiples, is designed to go into a rack feeding a whole-house matrix switch controlled by a Crestron or AMX system.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Xaa said:


> Asked better, why would DirecTv include the cost of adding an ATSC tuner when it cannot generate additional revenue for them?


Because the person/installer this device is targeted to would pay more than what it would cost to include the ATSC tuners. ie add $50 worth of ATSC tuners/licenses and add $200 to the price.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

In the pro, I think you're right herdfan, they can and are asking for more cash. I think my point is more valid for the standard line where the consumer wants to pay nothing for it and thus makes my post not appropriate for this thread.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Herdfan said:


> Because the person/installer this device is targeted to would pay more than what it would cost to include the ATSC tuners. ie add $50 worth of ATSC tuners/licenses and add $200 to the price.


Correct. The PRO is not for that mainstream market anyway, as has been stated from the beginning.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> I would say the biggest thing here is not the bigger drive, but the better cooling and native rack mount for HT rack rooms. Ask any CI and he will tell you the biggest issue with satellite receivers is that get fried in racks.
> 
> This device is not designed to go on a shelf under your TV. Instead it, or multiples, is designed to go into a rack feeding a whole-house matrix switch controlled by a Crestron or AMX system.


Very true. Because of heat issues, we are in the middle of having our custom cabinets (which house Middle Atlantic Racks) redesigned with a new thermal management solution.

Instead of one tall rack with all components stacked on top of one another, we have spread out the components over 3 shorter racks (Amps in a separate enclosure altogether) so that there is less heat build up, allowing the fans to more efficiently take away and vent out the hot air.

Then again, six HR21 Pros, instead of the 3 HR20-700s and 3 H20-600s we currently have, would have solved the heat issue. 

Just need to make room for 6 more racks spaces to install the AM21's for OTA.:sure:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

AM21s are not designed for rack mounting like HR21 Pros are.


----------



## DBSNewbie (Nov 3, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> AM21s are not designed for rack mounting like HR21 Pros are.


Middle Atlantic makes custom rack shelves with the faceplates cut out to shape for virtually every component out there. That's how our our H20-600's and HR20-700's are mounted.

Although, the AM21 is not in their database currently, I have no doubt that once the AM21 is generally available, Middle Atlantic will have a custom rack shelf for it.

http://www.middleatlantic.com/rsh/rshcus2.htm


----------



## DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! (Jan 19, 2008)

themorg said:


> Hey Earl. Do they say if this will be offered as an upgrade option to current HR20 customers? We have 2 that we would be happy to swap out.
> 
> I realize we could do eSATA for more recording space, but, my wife would not be big on that. Doubling the recording space is a least a step in the right direction.
> 
> Thanks for all the reporting from CES!


as u can see from my username I am a directv employee. and to answer your question it is helllll NO. we very very rarely give out free hd-dvrs. lately for customers who have the older models like the h10s we offer an upgrade "offer" notice how i didnt say free. so expect to pay about $500 for this receiver and if you haven't heard that the hd-dvrs suck then prepare for a POS receiver. so do yourself and especially me and my friends a favor and DONT call and ***** and whine because you cant get it for free, only call if you want to pay for it cause u wont get it for free  . o and rumor has it that DirecTV is $2 billion in debt so you may be looking for a new service provider, O and i dont want to forget to tell you that if you are fan of the sunday ticket you may only get it for another year. the contract runs up in 09 so with dtv in debt good luck getting it again. LOL I HATE DTV!!!


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

If you hate Directv so much, why don't you quit? Do they have you under a 2 year contract?


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! said:


> as u can see from my username I am a directv employee. and to answer your question it is helllll NO. we very very rarely give out free hd-dvrs. lately for customers who have the older models like the h10s we offer an upgrade "offer" notice how i didnt say free. so expect to pay about $500 for this receiver and if you haven't heard that the hd-dvrs suck then prepare for a POS receiver. so do yourself and especially me and my friends a favor and DONT call and ***** and whine because you cant get it for free, only call if you want to pay for it cause u wont get it for free  . o and rumor has it that DirecTV is $2 billion in debt so you may be looking for a new service provider, O and i dont want to forget to tell you that if you are fan of the sunday ticket you may only get it for another year. the contract runs up in 09 so with dtv in debt good luck getting it again. LOL I HATE DTV!!!


O another thing. You're grammar, punctuation content and information suck.

You don't know your business or your job very well. DirecTv has ST exclusive through the 2010 season.

You simply don't know what you're talking about and you present yourself like a child.

Grow up.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Yeah, like there's some sort of check on employee status for someone to create an account here.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! said:


> as u can see from my username I am a directv employee. and to answer your question it is helllll NO. we very very rarely give out free hd-dvrs. lately for customers who have the older models like the h10s we offer an upgrade "offer" notice how i didnt say free. so expect to pay about $500 for this receiver and if you haven't heard that the hd-dvrs suck then prepare for a POS receiver. so do yourself and especially me and my friends a favor and DONT call and ***** and whine because you cant get it for free, only call if you want to pay for it cause u wont get it for free  . o and rumor has it that DirecTV is $2 billion in debt so you may be looking for a new service provider, O and i dont want to forget to tell you that if you are fan of the sunday ticket you may only get it for another year. the contract runs up in 09 so with dtv in debt good luck getting it again. LOL I HATE DTV!!!


I don't think he is a D* employee.


----------



## Duffinator (Oct 25, 2006)

DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! said:


> as u can see from my username I am a directv employee. and to answer your question it is helllll NO. we very very rarely give out free hd-dvrs. lately for customers who have the older models like the h10s we offer an upgrade "offer" notice how i didnt say free. so expect to pay about $500 for this receiver and if you haven't heard that the hd-dvrs suck then prepare for a POS receiver. so do yourself and especially me and my friends a favor and DONT call and ***** and whine because you cant get it for free, only call if you want to pay for it cause u wont get it for free  . o and rumor has it that DirecTV is $2 billion in debt so you may be looking for a new service provider, O and i dont want to forget to tell you that if you are fan of the sunday ticket you may only get it for another year. the contract runs up in 09 so with dtv in debt good luck getting it again. LOL I HATE DTV!!!


Nice first post. :nono: :nono: :nono:

I always hate it when an employee of a company complains about that company and working there but doesn't have the balls to look for another job. I classify those people as losers. LLLLLL


----------



## cdc101 (Jan 9, 2007)

Xaa said:


> O another thing. You're grammar...


You're grammar?


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! said:


> as u can see from my username I am a directv employee. and to answer your question it is helllll NO. we very very rarely give out free hd-dvrs. lately for customers who have the older models like the h10s we offer an upgrade "offer" notice how i didnt say free. so expect to pay about $500 for this receiver and if you haven't heard that the hd-dvrs suck then prepare for a POS receiver. so do yourself and especially me and my friends a favor and DONT call and ***** and whine because you cant get it for free, only call if you want to pay for it cause u wont get it for free  . o and rumor has it that DirecTV is $2 billion in debt so you may be looking for a new service provider, O and i dont want to forget to tell you that if you are fan of the sunday ticket you may only get it for another year. the contract runs up in 09 so with dtv in debt good luck getting it again. LOL I HATE DTV!!!


Something wrong with your shift key?


----------



## TigerDriver (Jul 27, 2007)

cdc101 said:


> You're grammar?


Zing!


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

cdc101 said:


> You're grammar?


I need to grow up too!   :grin:


----------



## looter (Oct 1, 2007)

Sounds about as informed as most CSRs.


----------



## DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! (Jan 19, 2008)

mx6bfast said:


> I don't think he is a D* employee.


my friend what do you need to believe me?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! said:


> my friend what do you need to believe me?


For me?

Post from a DirecTV IP address (since the Moderators/Admins can see the posting IP addresses)
-----------

We already knew the price of the unit to be $599
And it is going to run the same UI/Feature set that the HR21 has...

So the POS comment... that is for each user to decide.

And the "rumors" about DirecTV and 2 Billion and debt.
You do realize that they are a publicly traded company, and their financials are available for review.

And DirecTV is not going anywhere, anytime soon.
Even if they were purchased by somone... 17+ million subscribers, would easily be picked up by someone else.

Sunday Ticket contract is till the end of the 2010 season

So if you are in fact a DirecTV employee... they you are very mis-informed DirecTV employee.


----------



## DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! (Jan 19, 2008)

Xaa said:


> O another thing. You're grammar, punctuation content and information suck.
> 
> You don't know your business or your job very well. DirecTv has ST exclusive through the 2010 season.
> 
> ...


First off, grammar and punctuation. WTF are you an English teacher. Sunday Ticket exclusivity till 2010, you may have me on that. But we will see. So i don't know what I'm talking about do I. I know more about your beloved DTV than you will ever know about them. I know try calling DTV at 1800-531-5000 or 888-355-7530 and try to order an HD-DVR and see how much installation is now. Yes the HR-20 and HR-21 models are $199 now but there is also an additional $99 fee for installation. Bummer, right? Why does age or how I present myself has anything to do with this forum? I maybe 20 and present myself like a child but at least I'm not 41. LOL. O and one more thing, I hope my grammar and punctuation was good enough for you? I also hope that wasn't an insult. :nono:


----------



## DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! (Jan 19, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> For me?
> 
> Post from a DirecTV IP address (since the Moderators/Admins can see the posting IP addresses)
> -----------
> ...


LOL, If i could I would buddy. DTV's IT department blocks all websites. The only access I have to the internet is Directv.com. So try again


----------



## DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! (Jan 19, 2008)

TigerDriver said:


> Something wrong with your shift key?


O no, not another post about my grammar and punctuation. LiKe I CaRe, it's NOT liKE I'm beING GRadED.


----------



## DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! (Jan 19, 2008)

Duffinator said:


> Nice first post. :nono: :nono: :nono:
> 
> I always hate it when an employee of a company complains about that company and working there but doesn't have the balls to look for another job. I classify those people as losers. LLLLLL


I always hate customers of a company who spends needless amounts of money on products like Sunday Ticket or installation on a receiver thats worth half that. I classify those people as idiots. As far as me looking for another job, the only reason why i don't quit is because of the paycheck that I'm getting and your not. So i should really be thanking you for my $12 pay rate, but I'm not.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! said:


> First off, grammar and punctuation. WTF are you an English teacher. Sunday Ticket exclusivity till 2010, you may have me on that. But we will see. So i don't know what I'm talking about do I. I know more about your beloved DTV than you will ever know about them. I know try calling DTV at 1800-531-5000 or 888-355-7530 and try to order an HD-DVR and see how much installation is now. Yes the HR-20 and HR-21 models are $199 now but there is also an additional $99 fee for installation. Bummer, right? Why does age or how I present myself has anything to do with this forum? I maybe 20 and present myself like a child but at least I'm not 41. LOL. O and one more thing, I hope my grammar and punctuation was good enough for you? I also hope that wasn't an insult. :nono:


If you're 20, I've been a DirecTv customer for 60% of your life. You were still crying when you skinned your knees, so I doubt you know so much about DirecTv in your 6 months of employment there big guy.

I am 41 though and I wonder if I posted that or if it was a guess or something. Either way, nice job there even if it was luck. When you're 40 you'll realize how much more full life can be. For now you're a cocky know it all punk with zero life experience and almost no DirecTv experience coming to a forum where the average member's craps know more about the product, history and future than you do. You have no substance.

It's not we'll see on Sunday Ticket, it's a contract. Ask your dad about it.


----------



## Xaa (Nov 17, 2005)

DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! said:


> So i should really be thanking you for my $12 pay rate, but I'm not.


Holy crap, I take everything back, you're making a full twelve bucks an hour? Well, I'm sorry sir. :lol: :lol:


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! said:


> my friend what do you need to believe me?


Add @hotmail to my user name and tell me what my phone # is.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Gotta love that ignore list.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! said:


> LOL, If i could I would buddy. DTV's IT department blocks all websites. The only access I have to the internet is Directv.com. So try again


Intresting....

Since I know DirecTV employees are active members of this board.
Including the IT department...

Buddy...


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Anyway... 

Let's bring this back around to the HR21-PRO


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Anyway...
> 
> Let's bring this back around to the HR21-PRO


Yes. When can I get one and how much is it going to cost me?


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Herdfan said:


> Yes. When can I get one and how much is it going to cost me?


Soon then later... $599


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

And likely won't be available from the normal DIRECTV channels. Is targeted for the higher end sales.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## DTV TiVo Dealer (Sep 27, 2003)

I understand DIRECTV distributors will begin accepting orders the week of 2/4/08 from a very select group of independent authorized high-end dealers for delivery in March.

I will re-confirm this at my DIRECTV dealer meeting this Wednesday afternoon.

-Robert


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

I'm interested in seeing the chipsets in these units, as well as what hard drives they use. 

While these are not meant for the mainstream DirecTV customer base, they will be nice for those of us with rack-mounted setups and higher-scale audio/video implementations. Home Theater designers and installation companies have been looking for something like this for some time.


----------



## easton (Feb 16, 2005)

Here are examples of applications for this product. These are the types of systems this product was developed for, and I applaud DirecTV for listening to high-end custom installers like myself. If you still don't understand, please stop posting to this thread. One thing I am exceedingly happy about with the new hardware is that they have included a (superior) coaxial digital connection on it and we don't need to use optical to coaxial converters for digital audio distribution anymore. Before you bust my nuts about the network cables being unplugged and the loose wire in the far rack, they were disconnected for some troubleshooting when this photo was taken. If anyone in the Oregon/SW Washington area ever needs a high-end install, this is what all of my installs look like.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have only one thing to say about that last post.....

Wow!!!!

Just.... Wow...


----------



## easton (Feb 16, 2005)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have only one thing to say about that last post.....
> 
> Wow!!!!
> 
> Just.... Wow...


Thanks Earl.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

FWIW, the HR20-100 and HR21-700 include a coaxial audio connection. It's only the HR20-700 that lacks it.

Nice install.


----------



## mx6bfast (Nov 8, 2006)

How much is that monthly electricity bill?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

mx6bfast said:


> How much is that monthly electricity bill?


I suspect that if they have all that equipment operating, the last thing they have to worry about is the electric bill. Perhaps this setup comes with its own nuclear power plant on a 10 Gwatt UPS in the back room someplace. :eek2: :lol:

All kidding aside - I can only imagine the audio and video configurations and hardware with which this must be connected. As the late Peter Boyle would say in seeing something like this..."Holy Crap!"


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Easton that is some fine work. Well done. Did you fab the rackmounts yourself?


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

wow easton... nice work.... that is some beautiful stuff!!


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

easton said:


> Here are examples of applications for this product. These are the types of systems this product was developed for, and I applaud DirecTV for listening to high-end custom installers like myself. If you still don't understand, please stop posting to this thread. One thing I am exceedingly happy about with the new hardware is that they have included a (superior) coaxial digital connection on it and we don't need to use optical to coaxial converters for digital audio distribution anymore. Before you bust my nuts about the network cables being unplugged and the loose wire in the far rack, they were disconnected for some troubleshooting when this photo was taken. If anyone in the Oregon/SW Washington area ever needs a high-end install, this is what all of my installs look like.


*easton*,
Excellent setup. How does the TVs in each room control the DTV DVRs? Is there a hardware client in each room? Since there's 5 HD DVRs, do you have to select a DVR box to watch a recording or does the it see the 5 boxes as one large media storage?

What type of video/audio distribution is that running?


----------



## easton (Feb 16, 2005)

Okay,

So here is how it works. The receivers are mounted in Middle Atlantic RSH custom shelves that are laser cut to the exact size of the receivers face. Each of the 5 DVRs is assigned to a member of the household. That way, everyone has their own dedicated box, and there is no fighting about who recorded or deleted what. 

The component video and are routed to a Crestron component video and digital audio matrix switch. The optical outs go to converter boxes behind each receiver that converts toslink to coaxial digital. The reason for this is that it is much easier to distribute and switch the coaxial signal than the optical. The matrix switch then sends the compnent video and digital audio out to each video display location over cat5 and Crestron control wire. The analog audio from each receiver is sent to the Crestron distributed audio preamplifiers so that the audio can be sent to all the rooms that don't have dedicated surround sound processors or receivers. In this case there are 24 zones of analog distributed audio, and 4 rooms of digital surround sound.

Control at each room is done in a variety of ways. Rooms with video displays use handheld controls that communicate back to the Crestron processor using wi-fi or a proprietary 1 way RF system. Commands are sent to the central processor, which then issues commands to all of the individual devices in the system (sat boxes, video switchers, preamps, amps, Kaleidescape media servers, etc.)

At each video display location, there is a receiving unit that converts the cat5 back to traditional component video plus a coaxial digital audio output. The receiving unit will also output s-video or composite, and has an RS-232 connection for controlling the display, plus 4 assignable IR emitter connections for controlling other local devices like DVD players, VCRs, etc.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I have one thing to say about that last post....

Wow.... just... Wow....

(Yes, I am repeating myself)


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I have one thing to say about that last post....
> 
> Wow.... just... Wow....
> 
> (Yes, I am repeating myself)


+1


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Very cool. Very cool indeed ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

We may have just uncovered the one place on the entire planet where an HR21 Pro might....just might....be a step backwards...  

I doubt we'd find another such place.

This makes my custom Mid-Atlantic rack setup and high-end equipment look like a cookie sheet rack at Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## easton (Feb 16, 2005)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> We may have just uncovered the one place on the entire planet where an HR21 Pro might....just might....be a step backwards...
> 
> I doubt we'd find another such place.
> 
> This makes my custom Mid-Atlantic rack setup and high-end equipment look like a cookie sheet rack at Dunkin Donuts.


I would really like to replace all 5 receivers with HR21 pros. It would look so much better!

One thing I heard is that the receivers may be able to be controlled via IP in the near future. This would save me a bunch of valuable (expensive) serial ports in our installations. Also, IP control allows for much more data to be transferred than RS232.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

easton said:


> I would really like to replace all 5 receivers with HR21 pros. It would look so much better!
> 
> One thing I heard is that the receivers may be able to be controlled via IP in the near future. This would save me a bunch of valuable (expensive) serial ports in our installations. Also, IP control allows for much more data to be transferred than RS232.


Good points. A primary advantage of the HR21 Pro in addition to the nice rack-mounted appeal, is the connectivity enhancements.

For sure, 5 of those fellows in that rack setup would look mighty fine. In any case, this setup is a work of art dream already.


----------



## spunkyvision (Oct 12, 2006)

easton said:


> Here are examples of applications for this product. These are the types of systems this product was developed for, and I applaud DirecTV for listening to high-end custom installers like myself. If you still don't understand, please stop posting to this thread. One thing I am exceedingly happy about with the new hardware is that they have included a (superior) coaxial digital connection on it and we don't need to use optical to coaxial converters for digital audio distribution anymore. Before you bust my nuts about the network cables being unplugged and the loose wire in the far rack, they were disconnected for some troubleshooting when this photo was taken. If anyone in the Oregon/SW Washington area ever needs a high-end install, this is what all of my installs look like.


I want one! I want one!  Excellent work!


----------



## Splendor (Apr 17, 2007)

Very impressive work easton!


----------



## houskamp (Sep 14, 2006)

well if I add a 10,000 sq/ft addition on my house I might be able to use something like that


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

houskamp said:


> well if I add a 10,000 sq/ft addition on my house I might be able to use something like that


let's just make hdtvfan put that in his house and we'll go hang out over there...


----------



## techm8n (Jan 3, 2008)

*easton*,

Your work looks very clean and professional. Your wiring management looks as clean us our IT data center infrastructure. Excellent job.

Is there a system out there that can merge all 5 DTV DVRs into one seamless system/interface instead of assigning one DVR per room?

Example is when person wants to record 3 different channels all scheduled the same time & day (example, 8pm Monday, channel 2, 5, & 7) the system will automatically load balance the recording to a different DVR since one DVR can only record 2 shows at the same time. And when someone wants to watch a recording, it shows all 5 DVRs recordings into one user interface/playlist. This will prevent a person from having to search for their show on 5 different DVRs.

Thanks in advance.



easton said:


> Okay,
> 
> So here is how it works. The receivers are mounted in Middle Atlantic RSH custom shelves that are laser cut to the exact size of the receivers face. Each of the 5 DVRs is assigned to a member of the household. That way, everyone has their own dedicated box, and there is no fighting about who recorded or deleted what.
> 
> ...


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

AirRocker said:


> let's just make hdtvfan put that in his house and we'll go hang out over there...


What time will the semi-truck be here? I have a room ready, not to mention plenty of Cat 6, Coax, Quad-shielded AudioFlex, and connectors up the yazoo. I will need at least 15 minutes warning of the truck though....I'd have to sneak it past the Mrs...... 


techm8n said:


> Your work looks very clean and professional. Your wiring management looks as clean us our IT data center infrastructure. Excellent job.


Top shelf work indeed. I'm looking forward to the cloned installation here. AirRocker has already sent the Paypal transaction. I'll pay the shipping. :lol:


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> AirRocker has already sent the Paypal transaction. I'll pay the shipping. :lol:


!rolling


----------



## easton (Feb 16, 2005)

To the best of my knowledge, the product you are referring to is not yet built. There is talk of a Directv media center pc compatible card that might be able to be part of a system like you are describing. The concept being that you would build a dedicated PC and populate it with multiple directv cards and build a "super DVR" out of it. Other than that possible future product, there is no other solution available.



techm8n said:


> *easton*,
> 
> Your work looks very clean and professional. Your wiring management looks as clean us our IT data center infrastructure. Excellent job.
> 
> ...


----------



## sanfransoxfan04 (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't see a lot of use for the Optical HDMI port. If this is targeted to the Custom Integrator, nearly every one of them uses Component Video +Dig Audio Matrix switchers and Analog Audio Matrix switchers to distribute sources throughout the home. Smart integrators don't even touch HDMI, far too unreliable in a distributed environment. When customers are spending half a million dollars or more, they demand it work 100% of the time, Component Video pretty much does. Integrators gladly trade off the reduced PQ for reliability in this type of installation. 

Others point out that you could locate the receiver in a rack and connect to an HDMI display far away. If your gear is in a central rack and your display is in another room, you arent going to run an HDMI cable for each source from the rack to the room, you will use a matrix switcher and run one video cable (HDMI or YPbPr) At that point you would locate the switcher and all sources in the same rack, where a basic HDMI cable will work just fine.

I dig the rack ears as I currently have the HR21 on a rack shelf (will eventually get the custom face Middle Atlantic shelf. 

I wish B-Band converters were built in, when dressing a rack, they are like warts in an otherwise clean wiring job.

I pray that they add to their impoverished control protocol. Even when using goofy USB to RS232 adapters there is hardly any feedback at all for control systems like Crestron / AMX. There is also no direct commands for features like Category / Favorites Lists / To Do. And they need to provide control over TCP/IP and make the OSD not so slow and unresponsive. Compare to a simple iPod dock or better yet the Kaleidescape System which has rich feedback for programmers to take advantage of, manipulate the OSD and provide contextual information to the touch panel.

Then again, my old Dish VIP 622, although a better OSD, had NO RS232 control so I shouldn't complain about my HR21.


----------



## HighVoltage (Nov 27, 2007)

I also dont understand why they didnt take advantage of the ethernet interface. Even if they were feeling lazy it should be a relatively trivial thing to simply encapsulate the existing RS232 protocol into a raw TCP/UDP packet. They could still keep the RS232 option enabled.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

The issue of HDCP is going to change the face of system integration going forward. The installers are going to have to embrace HDMI whether they like it or not.


----------



## Lee L (Aug 15, 2002)

I agree harsh. I imagine they put it on there in case the Image Constraint Token ever gets used on PPV or premium content. Heck, maybe them putting it on at means they know it is coming or suspect the studios may try to force it again.

I bet that some of those high end customers would start noticing a 480p signal and a message telling them they cannot veiw the content at HD resolution due to the content owner.


----------



## DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! (Jan 19, 2008)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Intresting....
> 
> Since I know DirecTV employees are active members of this board.
> Including the IT department...
> ...


good for you buddy


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! said:


> good for you buddy


I don't know what that's all about.....but.....

I'm sure plenty of market study went into the design and content of the HR21Pro. In addition, from seeing past new hardware innovations, they also surely got additional technology trend input.

In simplist terms, the HR21Pro seems to be a rack-mountable HD DVR that is designed for mid-to-higher-end Home Theaters, especially those requiring expanded connectivity as part of an overall home audio/video electronics solution.

The thread here and info Earl gave is very helpful to both understand and also appreciate the intent and content of this unit.

I'm at a loss to understand any other posts here that don't pertain to the topic.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

DTVemployeeDTVsucks!!! said:


> good for you buddy


What is with the buddy stuff?

If you are who you say you are... then this wouldn't even be an issue...
As you would be very much aware of what kind of relationship we (DBSTalk) has with DirecTV.


----------

